# Feedback on <snip> immigration services



## nareen_1 (May 24, 2014)

Hi ,. When I was searching for a consultancy which can help.me to migrate to germany, <snip> approached me.
They mentioned that they will try to find a job fore in grant while I am in india, and then they will apply for blue card.

I am trying to understand how genuine is this consultancy ?

Can anyone help


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have edited the name of the service out of your post. To be honest, it isn't a very good idea to rely on any "immigration service" for countries in Europe. No one can find you a job - the accepted practice is that an employer will pay a "head hunter" a fee to find a suitable candidate for a job if necessary. But as the job candidate, you should run away from any recruiter or service that expects you to pay them to find you a job.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

nareen_1 said:


> When I was searching for a consultancy which can help.me to migrate to germany, <snip> approached me.
> They mentioned that they will try to find a job fore in grant while I am in india, and then they will apply for blue card.
> 
> I am trying to understand how genuine is this consultancy ?
> ...


If you are not willing and able to do your own research, forget about moving to Germany. There are many people willing to take your money and tell you what you want to hear, regardless of whether or not your plans are realistic. 

I've heard of companies charging naive foreigners to find them a job in Germany and then the hiring company terminates the contract during the probationary period leaving the employee in Germany without sufficient funds, time, and skills to find a new job. It is a very expensive lesson to learn.

There are many platforms where you can find jobs in Germany. Do some research and contact the companies directly.


----------

